# Điều gì làm cho nồi áp suất Fissler trở thành sản phẩm hàng đầu của thị trường ?



## Kenzy (18/5/18)

*Có rất nhiều lý do cấu thành lên một sản phẩm nồi áp suất Fissler thành công như ngày nay. Tuy nhiên 8 lý do lớn nhất sau đây được cho là đem tới giá trị và thành công hiện có của nồi áp suất Fissler, mời các bạn cùng theo dõi và tham khảo:*

Hiện nay trên thị trường, nồi áp suất Fissler chính là một trong những thương hiệu cao cấp được yêu thích và tin dùng nhất thị trường Việt Nam. Tất nhiên không phải tự dưng mà nồi áp suất Fissler lại có được những thành công vượt bậc như vậy. Điều gì làm cho nồi áp suất Fissler trở thành sản phẩm hàng đầu của thị trường ?

Có rất nhiều lý do cấu thành lên một sản phẩm nồi áp suất Fissler thành công như ngày nay. Tuy nhiên 8 lý do lớn nhất sau đây được cho là đem tới giá trị và thành công hiện có của nồi áp suất Fissler, mời các bạn cùng theo dõi và tham khảo:

*1. Lợi ích 4 trong 1 vượt trội của nồi áp suất Fissler*

*

*
_Lợi ích 4 trong 1 vượt trội của nồi áp suất Fissler_​
Nồi áp suất cho phép chế biến vô số món ngon từ hầm, om, hấp bằng xửng hấp, tận dụng để rã đông, xào hay chiên ngập dầu (không đậy nắp nồi)…tạo nên sự đa dạng trong bữa ăn hàng ngày chỉ với một dụng cụ duy nhất. Đặc biệt với lợi ích *4 trong 1* của nồi áp suất Fissler như:


Tiết kiệm thời gian
Tiết kiệm năng lượng
Bổ sung nhiều vitamin
Hương vị đậm đà
chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng những người từ mới bắt đầu nấu ăn tới các chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực đầu bếp.

*2. Sản xuất 100% tại Đức*
*Nồi áp suất cao cấp Fissler* được sản xuất 100% tại Đức với quy trình hiện đại, chặt chẽ hàng đầu thế giới, đảm bảo chất lượng tuyệt hảo trên từng chi tiết sản phẩm.

*3. Hệ thống an toàn đột phá*
Đi tiên phong về hệ thống van đa chức năng dành cho nồi áp suất, nồi áp suất Fissler được thiết kế với hệ thống an toàn đột phá nhiều tầng nhằm đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho bạn trong khi sử dụng. Van Euromatic là một ví dụ điển hình. Van Euromatic là van an toàn trên nắp nồi áp suất Fissler có nhiệm vụ ngăn nắp bị mở ra trong suốt quá trình nấu và bảo vệ áp suất được hình thành bên trong.

Bất cứ khi nào có áp suất hình thành bên trong nồi, van Euromatic sẽ đóng lại để đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho bạn trong suốt quá trình sử dụng hay kể cả khi bạn cố gắng mở nắp nồi nhưng chưa xả hết áp suất bên trong nồi áp suất Fissler thì không thể mở nắp nồi được.

Chính vì vậy, sau khi nấu, nếu bạn bấm nút mở nắp mà thấy nút bấm vẫn còn cứng và chưa mở được, điều đó có nghĩa là bên trong nồi vẫn còn hơi nóng và áp suất cao. Trong trường hợp đó, bạn không cần phải cố gắng cạy mở nắp cho bằng được bởi việc đó có thể làm hư hỏng nồi. Đơn giản nhất là bạn chỉ cần đợi thêm 1 chút để nồi nguội đi và áp suất bên trong nồi giảm xuống hoặc xả bớt áp suất để áp suất bên trong và bên ngoài nồi cân bằng với nhau. Sau đó bạn sẽ bấm mở nắp nồi ra rất dễ dàng.

Bên cạnh van Euromatic, hệ thống an toàn đột phá của nồi áp suất Fissler còn có nút khóa đóng mở nắp nồi trên tay cầm để báo hiệu cho bạn biết nồi áp suất Fissler đã được đóng đúng cách và chặt kín chưa. Chỉ khi nắp nồi được đóng chặt và đúng cách thì nồi mới hoạt động như một nồi áp suất thực thụ và áp suất trong nồi mới được hình thành khi nấu.

_

_
_Hệ thống an toàn đột phá của nồi áp suất Fissler_​Khi áp suất và nhiệt độ bên trong nồi lên quá cao, nồi áp suất Fissler sẽ tự động xả áp để đảm bảo an toàn, khi đó nồi sẽ tự động xả hơi nóng từ từ thông qua van điều khiển.

Đặc biệt, hệ thống đèn báo giao thông báo hiệu tình trạng nhiệt độ và áp suất trong nồi, giúp kiểm soát quá trình nấu hoàn hảo.

_

_
_Hệ thống đèn báo giao thông báo hiệu tình trạng nhiệt độ và áp suất trong nồi, giúp kiểm soát quá trình nấu hoàn hảo_​*Vạch màu vàng*: Sắp đạt được mức áp suất bạn chọn, bạn có thể điều chỉnh lửa nhỏ lại tùy thuộc vào loại bếp và nguyên liệu đang nấu, bạn có thể giảm mức nhiệt xuống sớm hoặc trễ hơn. Đối với bếp có đầu đốt kín hoặc mặt kính ceramic, nên giảm nhiệt khi vạch vàng mới xuất hiện. Đối với bếp từ hoặc bếp ga, nên giảm nhiệt khi vạch màu vàng bắt đầu chuyển sang vạch màu xanh.

*Vạch màu xanh*: Đã đạt được mức áp suất bạn chọn. Thời gian nấu tính từ thời điểm này. Điều chỉnh lửa để duy trì vạch màu xanh trong suốt quá trình nấu ăn.

*Vạch màu đỏ*: Nhiệt độ trong nồi quá cao, bạn cần điều chỉnh mức nhiệt nhỏ lại. Bạn nên điều chỉnh mức nhiệt để nồi không báo vạch màu đỏ, vì khi tự động xả áp, lượng nước cũng như các chất trong món ăn sẽ bị thất thoát. Đồng thời cũng rất lãng phí năng lượng.

Với hệ thống an toàn đột phá nhiều tầng này, bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi nấu ăn với nồi áp suất Fissler ngay cả khi bạn làm cùng lúc nhiều việc, bạn nghe điện thoại hay bạn có việc gấp… và vô tình bỏ quên nồi áp suất Fisler đang được nấu trên bếp thì vẫn không gây nổ. Vì vậy nồi áp suất cao cấp Fissler thực sự là lựa chọn an toàn và tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn.

Tuy nhiên, bạn lưu ý không để cho chất lỏng trong nồi bay hơi hoàn toàn, dù hệ thống an toàn sẽ được kích hoạt để xả hết hơi ra ngoài, không gây nổ nhưng như vậy sẽ gây cháy nồi và lãng phí năng lượng sử dụng.

*4. Chất liệu đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe gia đình bạn*
Được làm từ chất liệu thép không gỉ 18/10 (loại thép được ứng dụng chủ yếu trong lĩnh vực y tế và vũ trụ không gian) theo đúng tiêu chuẩn Đức giúp thân nồi áp suất Fissler chắc chắn, bền bỉ, truyền & giữ nhiệt tốt, đẹp & bóng loáng trong thời gian dài. Và hơn hết, chất liệu thân nồi thép 18/10 mà Fissler sử dụng luôn đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với thức ăn cho dù được nung nóng lên nhiệt độ cao hay khi sử dụng lâu năm.

_

_
_Chất liệu đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe gia đình bạn_​
*5. Đáy nồi Cookstar độc quyền, sử dụng tốt cho mọi loại bếp*
Cấu tạo đáy nồi áp suất Fissler kết hợp 3 lớp kim loại phát huy tối ưu hiệu quả của từng loại chất liệu: phần tiếp xúc với thức ăn bên trong là thép không gỉ 18/10 an toàn cho sức khỏe, ở giữa là phần đĩa nhôm giúp truyền dẫn nhiệt tốt nhất và lớp thép không gỉ 18/0 bên ngoài giúp nồi Fissler sử dụng tốt trên mọi loại bếp – kể cả bếp từ.

_

_
_Đáy nồi Cookstar độc quyền, sử dụng tốt cho mọi loại bếp_​
Đặc biệt ở lớp ngoài cùng của nồi với hoa văn hình sao Cookstar không chỉ đơn thuần là một thiết kế bắt mắt, một đặc điểm nhận diện sản phẩm Fissler, mà với những tính toán tỉ mỉ về kích thước, hình dáng… đây là một phát minh sáng tạo giải quyết triệt để vấn đề giãn nở về nhiệt khi nung nóng kim loại, giữ cho đáy nồi luôn luôn phẳng, hấp thụ toàn bộ lượng nhiệt từ bếp và tỏa đều khắp nồi, cho dù nguồn nhiệt cung cấp chỉ tập trung một điểm như khi bạn dùng bếp ga đi chăng nữa.

*6. Không có hơi nước, không có tiếng ồn, không có mùi*

_

_
_Không có hơi nước, không có tiếng ồn, không có mùi_​
Với 2 chế độ nấu: nấu áp suất và nấu không áp suất bạn có thể chế biến đa dạng các loại món ăn như sử dụng các chiếc nồi thông thường. Đặc biệt van điều khiển nồi áp suất Fissler được thiết kế đặc biệt hỗ trợ chức năng xả áp tiện lợi ngay trên van điều khiển không phải dòng nồi áp suất nào cũng có. Trước khi đun, hệ thống an toàn Euromatic sẽ tự động đẩy hết không khí trong nồi ra ngoài rồi tự động đóng lại nhờ đó mà bạn sẽ thấy mức độ hơi nước, tiếng ồn và mùi hoàn toàn được kiểm soát hiệu quả vô cùng.

*7. Dễ dàng làm sạch và chùi rửa*
Do sử dụng chất liệu thép không gỉ 18/10 nên bạn có thể dễ dàng làm sạch và chùi rửa nồi áp suất Fissler sau khi nấu ăn một cách nhẹ nhàng chỉ bằng miếng chùi nồi và nước rửa chén thông thường.

_

_
_Dễ dàng làm sạch và chùi rửa_​
*8. Thiết kế đương đại độc đáo*
Khác với các loại nồi áp suất khác trên thị trường, nồi áp suất Fissler Vitavit Edition có thiết kế đương đại độc đáo với tay cầm cong quay ngược tiện lợi, giúp giảm đi độ cồng kềnh, tiết kiệm nhiều không gian cho bạn khi sắp xếp các vật dụng cho gian bếp đồng thời kiểu thiết kế này cũng làm giảm áp lực khi nhấc nắp nồi lên so với các loại tay cầm nằm ngang khác.

_

_
_Thiết kế đương đại độc đáo_​
Bên cạnh đó, nồi áp suất Fissler còn được thiết kế thang đo tiện lợi giúp bạn đo lường lượng nguyên liệu một cách dễ dàng mà không cần thêm các dụng cụ khác. Vạch “min” cho bạn biết lượng nước cần có tối thiểu trong nồi để hình thành hơi. Vạc “max” cho bạn biết lượng nguyên liệu cho vào tối đa để đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình nấu, nở, tạo bọt,…. Để món ăn ngon mà các van nồi không bị bít lại.

Có thể nói thành công của sản phẩm nồi áp suất Fissler tới từ cái tâm và sự tỉ mỉ của hãng sản xuất. Fissler luôn chú trọng tới từng chi tiết dù là nhỏ nhất và đảm bảo độ tinh tế và chất lượng cho sản phẩm. Ở các sản phẩm đồ dùng nhà bếp của Fissler người ta luôn luôn thấy được một nét khác biệt mà không nơi nào có thể mang lại được cho khách hàng đó là cái *Tâm – Chất lượng – Tiện lợi* trong từng sản phẩm.

Hiện *nồi áp suất cao cấp Vitavit Comfort* và *nồi áp suất cao cấp Vitavit Edition* là 2 loại nồi áp suất Fissler cao cấp được ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường. Với 3 kích thước nồi: 26cm – 8L, 22cm – 6L và 22cm – 4.5L và giá cả cạnh tranh cho bạn sự lựa chọn phong phú phù hợp với nhu cầu nấu ăn trong gia đình.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

